
Ask HN: Blockchain Storage? - jessdaddy
Hi. Just wondering if any of you guys are using secure blockchain storage. And, if you are, who&#x2F;what you&#x27;re using. Would like to get away from commercial cloud (i.e. Google, MSFT, etc.). But, am not really sure who or which platform to use. Any insights or suggestions you might have would be greatly appreciated.
======
goldenratio42
Blockstacks Gaia, storj, 0chain, sia

